# Angeln im Baltikum / Lizenzen / Angeltipps / Achtung: Laie!



## elstyr (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bin ganz neu hier, ein Backpacker aus Leidenschaft, aber Angler-Laie (oh Gott ), und erbitte Eure Hilfe.
Ich werde in einigen Wochen eine 3-wöchige Tour durch das Baltikum (Litauen-Lettland-Estland(die meiste Zeit)-Lettland-Litauen) und anschließend Polen absolvieren und möchte dazu ein paar, *räusper*, für Euch möglicherweise banale Fragen stellen:

1. Angel-Lizenz:
Nach reichlich Lesen im Netz konnte ich in Erfahrung bringen, dass man in allen drei baltischen Ländern eine Lizenz zum Angeln benötigt, welche man sich bei Vereinen und in Anglergeschäften kaufen kann. Ich habe bereits 2 Vereine angeschrieben (in Estland, wo jeder Baum eine Email-Adresse zu haben scheint ), aber nach einer Woche noch keine Antwort bekommen. Meine Frage gilt den Kosten für eine solche Lizenz. Weiß jemand, wie hoch sie sind? Google hat mir bisher nicht helfen können. Des Weiteren, wie lange gilt eine solche Lizenz? Ich konnte bisher nur die Regeln bzgl. "wo darf man, wo nicht" herausfinden. Im "schlimmsten" Fall muss ich mich vor Ort durchschlagen, aber eigentlich wollte ich Städte(=Anglergeschäfte) so gut es geht meiden. Oder ist es gar so, dass ich jetzt schon viel zu spät bin und eine Lizenz hätte viel früher kaufen müssen? (hoffentlich nicht :/)

2. Fischarten:
Meine Suche ergab bisher ein Vorkommen von Barschen, Karpfen, Stören, Forellen. Für mich allesamt gleich zu angelnde Fische.. Ich werde meine improvisierte Backpacker-Angel auswerfen mit einem Schwimmer, einem Blei, Haken, Sehne und Wickel-Stock #6. Muss alles leicht und klein zu verpacken sein. *Bitte nicht steinigen*!
Ich möchte nicht Sport-Angeln. Mir geht es eher darum, einen mittelgroßen (nach Euren Maßen wohl einen winzigen ) Fisch für ein Abendessen zu fangen - einen Kampf mit einem 10Kg Fisch würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht "überleben" und der wäre auch völlig verschwendet an mich.
Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Daten anvertrauen, z.B. wie lang ich die Abstände zwischen Schwimmer, Blei und Haken halten sollte, um einen "Ein-Mann"-Fisch pro Tag zu fangen, und wie ein, für meine geringeren Ansprüche, dennoch erfolgversprechender Schwimmer beschaffen sein sollte?
Ah, und ich werde mit Würmern angeln, muss Gewicht im Rucksack sparen .

Lokationen:
Hierzu konnte ich viele Info's finden, daher fühle ich mich recht gut informiert über das "wo" (insb. in den Nationalparks gibt es viele Guides, die einweisen und helfen können). Aber insbesondere interessiert mich der südöstliche Teil des Peipus-Sees. Hat da schon jemand von Euch geangelt, und wenn ja -  bitte erzähl' |bigeyes.

Ich freu' mich auf Eure Antworten,
Viele Grüße,
Elstyr


----------



## ralle (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Baltikum / Lizenzen / Angeltipps / Achtung: Laie!*

Bei deinen Fragen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen -- aber ein Herzliches Willkommen an Board !!


----------

